

Microsoft Surface RT Reportedly Coming to Third-Party Outlets Soon - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_surface_rt_reportedly_coming_third-party_outlets_soon777

======
jimmthang
Microsoft needs the help getting rid of those

------
justinbkerr
Won't help.

